# Family of Hawks



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Every year a hawk couple lay their eggs opposite my balcony and I have a wonderful view (aided with binoculars and powerful zoom lens) into their world as the chicks grow up.

This year I made a 3 minute video of their journey from February to May:


----------

